# That 15" rhom video.



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I have it on my hard drive if you want it...send me your email ad's and I'll get it to you like quick.

I'm on : [email protected]

Rich


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm going offline very soon, but just send me your email ad's and I'll send you the video tomorrow morning.....OK ?

Later...

Rich


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

[email protected] or through AIM at *PhearAphex*


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks rich. i really appreciate you taking the time. high octance, i'm applying at rutgers camden for law this fall. are you undergrad or what? love to hear how you like it. the school, not the city of camden. we all know how everyone likes that.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey can someone email it to me? [email protected]oo.com, or [email protected] thank you , i wanna see it


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

On it's way to you guys....any more ?

Rich


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

yes please rich i would love to see that again !
[email protected]


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

On it's way Steve.

Any more of you guys want the vid ??

Rich


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omg that vid was amazing he just chomped em and swallowed


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

hey rich

[email protected]

thanx man


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

could i get the vid? [email protected]


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

[email protected]
THANKS!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

On it's way guys..

Rich


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for taking you to do this. Definitly a sweet vid.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks for the vid man, thats one awesome fish you have there.........
AJ


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Can you send the video to [email protected], thanks man.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Rich,

Could you please send the rhom vid to my mail:

[email protected]

(I know it is a difficult name but it is Dutch :laugh: )

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

Could you send it to me [email protected] Thanks


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Last three posts...vid on way, guys.

Rich


----------



## num1contenderNYC (Oct 6, 2004)

hey, me too [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Please send to me too.
[email protected]


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Rich: Thanks for your quick respons. That vid was awesome!

Thanks again for sending it to me


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I`ve seen the vid to, it rocks!!!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

[email protected] please send!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

please send to: [email protected]
thankssssssss


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I would love to watch it. [email protected]
thanks


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I want it, send to [email protected]


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i would like it also please.

[email protected]


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Hel yea i wanna see this vid...

[email protected]

Pls send ASAP


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Have I forgotten anybody ? Sorry if I have, just resend me and I'll get it off to you.

Great vid, eh ? Looking forward to part 2..

Rich


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

Don't 4get about me. [email protected]


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

I would like to see it as well plz ( [email protected])

Thanks a lot

Chad


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

[email protected]

u rock!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Me to.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## HHI 812 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too please!!!









Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Black_Pz (Oct 25, 2004)

love to see the vid

[email protected]


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey send it to me to bro.

[email protected]


----------



## lpyteery (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected]
Thank you very much !


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

great vid


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Can you send it to [email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Add [email protected] to that list!! Damn it seems to be popular, someone should host it!
Thanks!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

are u sellign your 15 inch black


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Brendan said:


> are u sellign your 15 inch black
> [snapback]858086[/snapback]​


Who....me?

Rich


----------

